# kos



## seaton girl (Sep 8, 2010)

hi everyone we have just moved to turkey but also love kos and want to spend time there..and then move on to other areas of greece does anyone know where we can leave our car and trailer safely so we can go off travelling to the other islands quie happy to pay for this. Als can anyone recommend a good hotel near the ferry from bodrum thanks any info appreciated


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please check the forum rules.

If you have a business or service that you charge money for then you must upgrade to premium membership to advertise this, and then it must be in the classified section,
No personal contact details are allowed on the open forum, this helps you from being spammed.
There is a private message facility for members to contact each other.

Maiden


----------



## seaton girl (Sep 8, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please check the forum rules.
> 
> If you have a business or service that you charge money for then you must upgrade to premium membership to advertise this, and then it must be in the classified section,
> No personal contact details are allowed on the open forum, this helps you from being spammed.
> ...


thankyou just trying to work my way round this forum i am not very computer literate


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

seaton girl said:


> thankyou just trying to work my way round this forum i am not very computer literate




Once you have made 5 posting the private facility will come into play, you click on a user name and options will come up, just click on the send private message.

Maiden


----------

